
Sex Workers Say Decriminalization Makes Them Safer. It's Time to Listen to Them - vector_spaces
https://www.gq.com/story/decriminalization-makes-sex-workers-safer
======
angel_j
Men should help by making this a body rights issue. Of course it's an
everybody's rights issue, for various reasons private and economic, but men
should take this one up for everybody, knock out the moral agenda, and make it
an easy political victory. Get that government out of your pants!

~~~
zunzun
> Get that government out of your pants!

So you don't think this applies in nudist colonies? That's silly, the rights
of male prostitutes apply there as well.

